# ISO help making glazed(?) walnuts



## BlueCat (Jun 14, 2007)

We just returned from our big Mediterranean cruise/20th anniversary celebration, and on the cruise ship the dining room served, every evening, a plate of assorted cheeses & fruit with a few little slices of date bread and some lightly sweetened walnuts.  Some people had them as an appetizer, some had them as a dessert.  Either way, they were great.  Does anyone know how to go about making glazed walnuts?  I've never done anything like that, but would like to try it at home.

BC


----------



## Caine (Jun 14, 2007)

Sugar, honey, or maple sugar glazed?


----------



## Katie H (Jun 14, 2007)

BlueCat, you might want to take a look at this recipe I found on Epicurious.  It's for a spiced-style nut, but I think you could adapt it to the walnuts you enjoyed.  Check it out.


----------



## cjs (Jun 16, 2007)

Spiced Walnuts
 
  1 1/2            lbs  walnuts or pecans
  1 1/2              C  water
  2                  c  granulated sugar
                        Couple (or 3 or 4) shakes Tabasco or cayenne pepper
 
Bring water & sugar to a boil to dissolve sugar
Add nuts & stir or let sit 1-2 min. With a slotted spoon, put nuts on a sheet pan  which has been sprayed with cooking spray. (Use a sheet large enough for just one layer of nuts)
 
Bake at 350° for 15 – 30  min, stirring every 5 min., being careful not to burn. (Bake just till dry). The length of time will vary with almost every   batch of nuts.
 
Be careful, these are addictive!!


----------

